# Winter feeding



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought a feed bar of some sort at my bee supply house. I laid it on top of the upper super under the inner cover. It was about 1/8 thick and was a layer inside waxed paper. I left most of the wax paper... Is that ok?is there a right way to Use this type of feed source? Thanks, Moday in mi


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes it should be fine to use that way.

Doesn't any of the stuff you buy at that feed store come with instructions?


 Al


----------

